# southern california



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

how many socal peeps out there?


----------



## silent_tachycardic (Dec 6, 2005)

so cal here too! -mark


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

only one, people?


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in Los Angeles. There have been some attempts at gatherings in the past, but all were futile. Let's change tradition?


----------



## bittersweet85j (Jan 24, 2006)

*.*


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm in the southern part of southern california.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Eclectic said:


> I'm in Los Angeles. There have been some attempts at gatherings in the past, but all were futile. Let's change tradition?


That would be nice.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

so you've all stated you're in the area, but are you willing to hang? i think we need a few more though just to make it worthwhile.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I would definitely be interested in meeting people after I got to know them a little bit first online. There is a big norcal SAS network which holds regular yahoo voice chat conferences and the people have fun get-togethers every so often. It would be awesome if SoCal had a similar clique.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=38476


----------



## bittersweet85j (Jan 24, 2006)

*.*


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

i'm frm Los Angeles California too. We should really make a gathering. xD


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> what if we set a date? semester just started for some of us so how about after the semester is over with? that'll give us 4 months to plan ahead. there was one successful socal meeting done 2-3 years ago. i dont see why we cant do another one with so many people from socal


sounds like a plan. does say early June work for everyone?


----------



## Birchpath (Jan 3, 2005)

Works for me!


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

orpheus said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > what if we set a date? semester just started for some of us so how about after the semester is over with? that'll give us 4 months to plan ahead. there was one successful socal meeting done 2-3 years ago. i dont see why we cant do another one with so many people from socal
> ...


Early June is fine with me too  Where'd we meet and what shall we do once we get together? Any suggestions?

Here's what I think...let's set the date for June 1st because that's my birthday. That way we can meet at my place and y'all can give me my bd gifts hehe  I'm just joking! :lol


----------



## silent_tachycardic (Dec 6, 2005)

early june is fine with me too. can the rest of so cal members kindly post a reply if early june is ok to meet? since most of us are willing, we need to come up with a date to make this happen. 
suggestion: meet at universal studios? 
/mark[/url]


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Ooh sounds awesome. I'd be up for that...I think. :hide 

We should all meet on a yahoo chat room to discuss this.


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

My name is Jason and I just joined this site today....I live in the Cerritos/Lakewood area. I think a group meet would be great. I'd love to get to know you all......Here is my myspace link:

http://myspace.com/anthonyj74


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

La Mirada/Santa Fe Springs are pretty close to where I live; no more than 15 minutes...........

It would be nice to form some sort of a weekly or bi-weekly meeting.....At least for the real local people....


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

mid-june?


----------



## Birchpath (Jan 3, 2005)

Hmm .. first we should determine where maybe? What would be central for everyone?


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Doesn't appear to be a whole lot of Southern Cali people here.


----------



## Birchpath (Jan 3, 2005)

JasonAnthony31 said:


> La Mirada/Santa Fe Springs are pretty close to where I live; no more than 15 minutes...........
> 
> It would be nice to form some sort of a weekly or bi-weekly meeting.....At least for the real local people....


I would love that !


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm up for meeting. I think it would be a good thing.


----------



## D73 (fake email) (Jan 14, 2004)

I went to the first gathering.. wondering how this one will be?

What u guys plan on doing?


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

blahblahblah said:


> I went to the first gathering.. wondering how this one will be?
> 
> What u guys plan on doing?


I've never been to a meeting before. What did you guys do at the meeting you attended?


----------



## D73 (fake email) (Jan 14, 2004)

We met at a park.. played some basketball. We brought some food but nobody really ate. Didn't seem like anyone was in the mood lol. They kinda just sat around.. So we decided to go bowling. I had fun, but then again I just was so bored that day I just needed to get out the house.


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

blahblahblah said:


> We met at a park.. played some basketball. We brought some food but nobody really ate. Didn't seem like anyone was in the mood lol. They kinda just sat around.. So we decided to go bowling. I had fun, but then again I just was so bored that day I just needed to get out the house.


I kind of imagine a meeting involving a bunch of social phobic people as being very quiet.......Did you guys talk about your anxiety and all of that?


----------



## D73 (fake email) (Jan 14, 2004)

We didn't really talk about it, I think at one point someone brought it up but everyone just kept quiet. I think unless certain people really made some connection most poeple won't talk about it. I guess it depends, maybe with a differnt group we would have. We just kept it simple.. like hangin out..


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

^ Yes, both gatherings were very quite affairs.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

i won't have a car until june anyway.... sooo


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

How would everyone feel about all meeting up in a chatroom? Perhaps a yahoo vc? That way we can get to know each other a little bit first. I'm sure that would allay a litte bit of our initial nerves.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

SpesVitae said:


> How would everyone feel about all meeting up in a chatroom? Perhaps a yahoo vc? That way we can get to know each other a little bit first. I'm sure that would allay a litte bit of our initial nerves.


How about next weekend, say Saturday/Sunday. I'm free almost throughout the entire weekend (i'll be stuck indoors, as usual, doing homework). Can we all agree on that and figure out the time?>


----------



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

socal here...we partying or what..Im in!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Doh I forgot about the "online" meeting for the weekend! Did you guys end up chatting on yahoo?


----------



## silent_tachycardic (Dec 6, 2005)

i believe it didnt happen. the planned mid-june meeting is approaching, so what if we reset that online chat on yahoo messenger by mid-april? 
how does april 15, saturday sound to u?


----------



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

Meeting April 15? Just tell me where.


----------



## silent_tachycardic (Dec 6, 2005)

To meet online first on yahoo messenger on April 15, saturday 4:00 pm?
kindly IM me on that date & time so we can do group chat. 
my yahoo username: [email protected]

there are about 15 sas members so far that have replied to this topic. As we've already shown interest that we're up for a gathering, we need to get started with something now & just aim for a bigger group next time.
looking forward to hear from u... opcorn


----------



## Ala (May 3, 2005)

i'm in socal. santa clarita area


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

^^^ I love the attitude!


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

If anyone sets up a meeting, count me in (as long as I'm free that is). Heck... Nevermind, Spes, let's get some lunch this month or something. Post up again if ya'll or anyone else are interested. It doesn't have to be a big group or anything... Let's do this. 

gogogogo x9.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Deliman and I have met up a couple times for some tennis. Anyone care to join? =)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in meeting up for miniature golf somewhere in the Los Angeles area this Saturday (June 10)? I'm terrible at it, by the way.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, cool. Anyone else?

Let's say 3pm for now, but if anyone else wants to come and can't make it then, I don't mind changing it.

Do you mind if my friend comes? I need him for a ride. I don't think he has SAD, but he definitely has anxiety around people.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, he definitely understands social anxiety. He dealt with me when I would hardly speak at all to him.

I was planning on asking SpesVitae, too.


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

I might be able to come along. What city is this place in?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It appears to be in Norwalk: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&s ... 4263899837


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

Norwalk eh? I'm pretty sure I can and will make it if it's going down. Is there any way I can contact you guys other than posting on here?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

deliman said:


> Norwalk eh? I'm pretty sure I can and will make it if it's going down. Is there any way I can contact you guys other than posting on here?


good.  i sent you a pm with my e-mail address.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey I would be able to come along if deliman can give me a ride, which we've discussed over the phone.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've injured my foot and I'm not sure how well I'll be able to walk tomorrow, but I still plan on being there.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Today my foot feels much better when I'm not standing on it. I think it'll be okay. I'll be leaving in a couple of hours.

I'm not sure yet what I'll be wearing, but I have long reddish light brown hair, and my friend has long curly reddish brown hair in a ponytail.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, I'm leaving. See you soon, Don, and hopefully SpesVitae and deliman, also.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I am so very happy we did this. I was a bit nervous as well, but you guys were very warm and friendly. I definitely look forward to meeting again some day soon. 

Don, you inspire me.

Best,
Mark


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm impressed you guys arranged a gathering where people actually showed up! Let me know if you guys plan to meet up again. I have some free time now that summer is approaching.


----------



## CaptainQuirk (Jun 16, 2006)

Carambola is pretty.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm probably going to l.a. the 3rd or 4th week of July. Does anyone want to hang out?


----------



## CaptainQuirk (Jun 16, 2006)

Solo said:


> I'm probably going to l.a. the 3rd or 4th week of July. Does anyone want to hang out?


Where about in LA will you stay? I am kind of close to Long Beach.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

CaptainQuirk said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably going to l.a. the 3rd or 4th week of July. Does anyone want to hang out?
> ...


My parents live around 15 minutes from downtown. I'm willing to drive around 45 min.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll be in LA the week of 8/7. I will meet up with SpesVitae, anyone wanna join us?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I might go down there in august instead. Not sure yet.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It seems like all of us who met up in June disappeared from SAS soon after. I'm back, and I saw that SpesVitae is back, too, but it doesn't look like deliman has been around and Don's posts are even gone. I hope there was no causal link between the meeting and the disappearances :um . . . It's a shame we didn't have any follow up gatherings. 

:sigh


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Everyone who bumped me during our bumper boats hurt my feelings so I felt the need to run away. 
lol jk. Yeah it's a bit sad we didn't followup. To be honest my general impression after that was that everyone else would have been disinterested in another meeting, but that was probably just my own SA irrational thinking at work. I'm not sure where Don is, but I think he got a new SAS ID and so may still be around. I haven't spoken with deliman in a while and have tried to reach him; I'm not sure if he's graduated yet and is still in LA but hopefully he's all right. It's nice to see that you're back though carambola. Hopefully we'll get another group up and running soon enough.


----------

